# Snowboard Dreams



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

I love having dreams of snowboarding. Usually, the dream is me going through wooden trails and through the woods, but it never ends. Other times, I have dreams of cliff jumping. The worst part is waking up, and realizing it was just a dream.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

NStrafach said:


> Other times, I have dreams of cliff jumping. The worst part is waking up, and realizing it was just a dream.


Move west, make those dreams come true


----------



## dtshakuras (Jun 2, 2011)

Not yet although I would love to. I've heard about people having the ability to shape their dreams to their desire and one of the things I aspire to do. Shredding in a dream is free too.


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Move west, make those dreams come true


If only it were that easy


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

NStrafach said:


> If only it were that easy


uh, it is. I did it...


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have def had some good dreams about riding...but just a month or so ago, when i was just dieing to go ride, i had the worst snowboard related dreams ever, like 3-5 nights in a row

in the dream i would be in some unknown to me place getting ready to go ride. i would get my board and gear out and ready and then start putting on my outerware, all while haveing that heavenly feeling that im about to go rip some shit up. then, just as im finishing getting ready, and that adrenaline is building up from anticipation of my upcoming day of riding, something with my gear would start giving me problems. specifically in one of them, ive just finished waxing my board, tightening my bindings and gearing up, with my adrenaline pumping, i throw on my shell and start to zip it up, but the zipper snags and wont go up fully. no big deal at first, i mess with it a sec, and it still wont go up...then i start getting frustrated and mad and fighting with the zipper and my anger is building as it wont zip up. i fight and fight with it, and just as it finally goes up and all the anger rushes out of my mind...I FUCKIN WAKE UP!!!

i literally had like 5 dreams like this in the month of october... it was sooo demoralizing. all the adrenaline and excitement, then to anger and frustration, then relief as whatever piece of equipment was failing gets fixed, and then waking up before ever even seeing the snow

it drove me SOOOOO crazy to have snowboard dreams that didnt involve any riding at all, especially since it was pre season and i couldnt get the fix that i was hoping was coming from the dream


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> uh, it is. I did it...


At 16 though? haha. Let me stay at your crib and I'll be over tomorrow.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It really pisses me off when I have a dream about a foot of snow dropping and then I wake up and cry myself back to sleep.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

My snowboard dreams tend to be overshooting a landing. In the dream it usually is a park line, hit the jump at the speed I should, then end up flying 100 feet in the air above the lip like gravity turned off for a moment, flying past the landing while I'm still going up. It's more of a nightmare.

Obviously there's dreams that aren't bad but they aren't reoccurring it's more scattered stuff like corking off rails, but the above is a reoccurring one.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Deviant said:


> My snowboard dreams tend to be overshooting a landing. In the dream it usually is a park line, hit the jump at the speed I should, then end up flying 100 feet in the air above the lip like gravity turned off for a moment, flying past the landing while I'm still going up. It's more of a nightmare.
> 
> Obviously there's dreams that aren't bad but they aren't reoccurring it's more scattered stuff like corking off rails, but the above is a reoccurring one.


Holy crap, I have the same one! Sometimes it's on a snowboard going over a jump, sometimes it's in a car going on an overpass and the overpass abruptly ends (like in Speed the movie), but it always involves a launch into the air that I just _know_ isn't survivable.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I have the snowboard one too. I also get one where I'm driving and my brakes go out. I get so pissed and just keep running lights and stop signs. Then I wake up like, shit I'm gonna go get new brakes. :laugh:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Holy crap, I have the same one! Sometimes it's on a snowboard going over a jump, sometimes it's in a car going on an overpass and the overpass abruptly ends (like in Speed the movie), but it always involves a launch into the air that I just _know_ isn't survivable.


I've wondered if other people have this. I have the tendency to over shoot when I take a break to go ride the smaller stuff, in fact it happens all the time but it's just carelessness on my part knowing it's a smaller jump and I can take it (sometimes alcohol related), but I thought that's where the dreams were originating. 

It's kinda funny in hindsight though, in the dream after I get launched that high I remember hoping I catch the landing of the 2nd or 3rd jump, never happens however, lol.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

so you launch...realize you are in a dream...shape shift in to a raven soaring over the pow fields...lucid dreaming

love it when snowboarding nekid and not being cold :thumbsup:


----------



## msmith222 (Mar 7, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> uh, it is. I did it...


it is that easy, i just did it too


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I had shred dreams when I was a noob

Kinda grew to like them..... I'd dream about things I was having issues with and actually figured them out in my dream, and put them into affect in awake life. Weirdest thing...

My lady is learning right now, and oh yes, the dreams will soon follow.


----------

